# Halo: masterchief collections



## natro.hydro (Aug 12, 2014)

Ill be totally honest, when I found out that bungie is packing all the halos together I about nutted in my pants lol. 
I love this game with a passion, its one of the only games I have cared to play the story mode again and again because it was that fun (halo 1&2 storymode to clarify, my attention started petering off after 3).

So is anyone else amped about this or just me? Shit im even gonna buy am xbox one without the kinect (that shit scares me) since it seems that is the only platform it will be released on

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 14, 2014)

For real? Im the only one who got a nerd boner about this game coming out? Guess the game isnt as beloved by the masses as I thought...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 14, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> For real? Im the only one who got a nerd boner about this game coming out? Guess the game isnt as beloved by the masses as I thought...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


i loved halo 1 and 2 but got a ps3 after that instead of xbox 360 so i didn't get any of the newest halo games, got xbox 1 now so im pumped for the newest one, and the new gears of war!


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 14, 2014)

right on, pretty much the same deal with me except I got an xbox 360 to play halo 3 and I did not like it as much as 1 and 2 so I never got anything after that and got a ps3 instead. Do not get me wrong I love my ps3 and will still have it for a while if for nothing else but to stream netflix and watch blurays.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 14, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> right on, pretty much the same deal with me except I got an xbox 360 to play halo 3 and I did not like it as much as 1 and 2 so I never got anything after that and got a ps3 instead. Do not get me wrong I love my ps3 and will still have it for a while if for nothing else but to stream netflix and watch blurays.


xbox 1 is so much better then ps4


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah ps4 wasnt really in my considerations, but the kinect on the xbox 1 trips me out so that was making me hesitant. They offer a package that is cheaper without the kinect on it so that is probably the route I will go, gonna hold off till closer to the game release probably black friday.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 14, 2014)

xbox 1 might be huge but thats only because they had to make sure it wouldn't overheat, the console itself is a piece of art i love it


----------

